

Time, Clocks, and the Ordering of Events in a Distributed System (1978) [pdf] - ninjakeyboard
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/lamport/pubs/time-clocks.pdf

======
rhgraysonii
While I know this paper carries signifiance, I have to ask: has anyone here
actually read this and completely grokked it? While I am far from a point to
truly understand the entire thing, I find it somewhat confounding that some of
the most brilliant folks I know who possess Master/PhD level degrees in CS
admit openly to not truly understanding the whole thing.

I'd love to see a breakdown of it that might make understanding the more fine-
grained pieces in a deeper/more complete sense.

